# Miniature Poodle Tartar problem



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have started giving my poodle PlaqueOff for the tartar and plaque build up on her teeth. My vet keeps telling me not to give her raw hide or bully sticks because she could break a tooth. I think the bully sticks could help reduce the plaque on her teeth. Any suggestions ???? The Plaqueoff has helped some but I think chewing on the bully sticks if safe for her would help. She won't let you brush her teeth :adore:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

If she is an adult dog the chews will do no harm. If a puppy then a little tartar will be no problem since the teeth will be lost. Be wary of Chinese imports.
Eric


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Eric (especially about not from China) and would also suggest buffalo (or other) ears or whole dried salmon skins,which you can easily cut into decent size pieces with scissors.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Bully sticks are very chewable and also digestible. I don't see a problem with them, unless your dog swallows big pieces whole (like my boxer likes to do...).


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I put bully sticks snug tightly in a KONG toy (for safety, so they can't swallow it, if it gets small enough it'll just stay inside the KONG) 

Bully sticks are the hardness/texture of wood, kind of.... It's totally digestible and the best thing ever!!! 

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

*Bully Sticks*



ericwd9 said:


> If she is an adult dog the chews will do no harm. If a puppy then a little tartar will be no problem since the teeth will be lost. Be wary of Chinese imports.
> Eric


She is 20 months old. I also make sure nothing she gets is made in china. She eats Acana Singles limited ingredient dog food and her treats are USA Made. Thank you have a wonderful holiday. Oh boy Bully Sticks for Christmas. :amen:


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

*Bully Sticks*



Lou said:


> I put bully sticks snug tightly in a KONG toy (for safety, so they can't swallow it, if it gets small enough it'll just stay inside the KONG)
> 
> Bully sticks are the hardness/texture of wood, kind of.... It's totally digestible and the best thing ever!!!
> 
> ...


What size bully sticks? All her KONG toys the holes are to big and she can pull the bully stick out ?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> I agree with Eric (especially about not from China) and would also suggest buffalo (or other) ears or whole dried salmon skins,which you can easily cut into decent size pieces with scissors.


What brand of salmon skins do you buy? This might be a possibility for miss picky (Bella).


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I highly recommend www.bestbullysticks.com, especially their "Odor-free" bullies. We get the six-inch ones for our mini, Beau, but the longer ones would be fine, too. Great quality, pricing, and customer service. Another item from them Beau loves are the "Windies" (beef trachea).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Minnie said:


> What brand of salmon skins do you buy? This might be a possibility for miss picky (Bella).



Minnie I don't recall the brand and don't have any here right now (will be ordering some as soon as I hop off here). Here is the link for where I get them. I only started buying them after Lily helped herself to one while I wasn't paying attention browsing at the vendor's booth at an agility trial. She had opened the package so I figured I had to go for it.

Abel Pet Supply ? Salmon Skins (Whole)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Minnie said:


> What brand of salmon skins do you buy? This might be a possibility for miss picky (Bella).


I get Chagall the Vital Essentials Sockeye Salmon Freeze-Dried Dog Treats. I buy then locally. chewy.com sells them too. Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at Chewy.com 
Vital Essentials Freeze-Dried Snacks are tasty treats your dog will love! They are great for dogs with allergies, diabetes, kidney issues and cancer, and they are great for both the raw beginners and the experience raw eaters.
Key Benefits
*Alpha prey-model diet
* No preservatives or fillers
* Natural vitamins, minerals and essential nutrients
* Great for oral health
* Made in the USA! 
*************************************************
The best "benefit" is Chagall _loves_ them. And they are good for his pearly whites!  Have you ever tried the Honest Kitchen Beams for Bella? She might like them too. Beams Dog Treats ? Pure Catfish Skins | The Honest Kitchen


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I guess I am the minority here, but Bully sticks make both my dogs extremely sick. Emilio gets pancreatitis and Misha will vomit for days from the protein. I know, my dogs are "special"..lol...but I want to show that not all dogs do well with Bully's.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I guess I am the minority here, but Bully sticks make both my dogs extremely sick. Emilio gets pancreatitis and Misha will vomit for days from the protein. I know, my dogs are "special"..lol...but I want to show that not all dogs do well with Bully's.


My dogs get the runs when they chew on those things that are greasy and smoked...salty etc. Chulita, my Chihuahua almost died when she bit off a shard of a pig's ear. It was so sharp and hard, it must have nicked up her intestines...had bloody diarrhea for 24 hours when she was young. 

I think those freeze dried fish things sound good! Thanks Chagall's mom.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the links! Bella won't touch the bully sticks and really needs something for her teeth (we brush them but she will be needing a dental :-()

The only thing I've found that she likes to chew on is chicken jerky (loves loves loves chicken) and I'd like to find something else. 

Thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Thanks for the links! Bella won't touch the bully sticks and really needs something for her teeth (we brush them but she will be needing a dental :-()
> 
> The only thing I've found that she likes to chew on is chicken jerky (loves loves loves chicken) and I'd like to find something else.
> 
> Thanks!



I was figuring Lily would need a dental after the vet looks at her teeth in January for her annual, but now that I've been giving better chews her teeth are very white all around, so hopefully no dental work.

For those concerned over fat content in ears I think buffalo ears are pretty low fat. They are much thinner overall than cow or pig ears, still probably not the best for smaller minis and toys, but they've been really good for my big dogs. The ones I get are just dried, not smoked and no added flavoring.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

DUlcie loves both the buffalo (or venison) ears and the salmon skin I have found for her after reading your recommendation last fall, Catherine.

Re smaller dogs - my daughter has a 5 lb yorkiepoo - as you can imagine this little dog is a champion chewer! I was able to find dried lambs ears for her - a bit smaller than venison or buffalo ears - with no additives. She loved it! And chewed it right down, no choking or other issues. Her little teeth are pearly white (she is 3).


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

What is your thoughts on Dentastix by Pedigree for the small dogs


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

I have never tried the Dentastix however my vet recommended "Virbac C.E.T.
For Home Dental Care. Can't say they do much for her teeth and I don't like the fact they are made in Mexico. I have had better luck with 'Whimzees" sticks they are made in the Netherlands. With recommendations from the poodle forum Bully Sticks are helping her teeth a lot. Good luck


----------



## Jan Ann (Jul 7, 2014)

Do you buy the ones made in the USA or made in Brazil ????


----------

